# QUESTION FOR JEANETTE: NEGATIVE PREGNANCY TEST



## memyself &amp; i (Mar 19, 2005)

QUESTION FOR JEANETTE: can you help, i came off the pill in December and had my period. Then in January I bled heavily for 1 day and again in February lightly for 1 day, however I was due my period on 14th March which still hasnt arrived.  I did a test last night and it came back negative, has anybody else experienced anything like this?

Could I be pregnant and tested too early ?

I have only been on the pill for 1 1/2 years


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lisa

It could be that you tested to early..depending on the length of your cycle and when you possibly ovulated. Or it could be that your body is adjusting itself since coming of the pill.

Try testing first thing in the morning. Also which pg tester did you use??

jeanettex


----------



## memyself &amp; i (Mar 19, 2005)

my periods were always like clockwork wen i came of the pill a few years ago. we used the clear blue test last night about 10pm. how long do you think i should wait until contacting my gp? any ideas


----------

